# Drywall corner on vaulted ceiling



## Timartist (Oct 23, 2015)

I need to drywall a vaulted ceiling with many angles. The ridgeboard extends 1/2 inch below where the roof rafters join in to it. If I screw the drywall onto the roof rafters, the top edges won't meet at the peak causing a gap. What can I do to create an angled corner that is not squared off or rounded?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Timartist said:


> I need to drywall a vaulted ceiling with many angles. The ridgeboard extends 1/2 inch below where the roof rafters join in to it. If I screw the drywall onto the roof rafters, the top edges won't meet at the peak causing a gap. What can I do to create an angled corner that is not squared off or rounded?


I cant see your ordeal ! But I think I know what your talking bout .

http://no-coat.com/


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd imagine you have to fur the rafters so they meet flush to the ridge board. I can't imagine how else that could work.

You say there are lots of angles, so I imagine it will be a big PITA no matter what, unless you can have a flat top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Couple thoughts and a pic to verify what you are describing?

Usually furred or blocked down (like collar ties) in those areas, if I'm catching what you mean.
Have only done like the pic once on a small dormer. 


Blaocktop's No-coat taped to the ridge might-should work if you can get a knife in at the bottom of the ridge. 1x ridge that's gonna be fun.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this a new construction project, or a remodel? 

I would have the framer, come and finish his job. As for when I do this type framing, either fir as needed, rip ridge as needed, if possible by code, or flatten the area in question. The last thing I want to do is come back to fix a issue like that!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Couple thoughts and a pic to verify what you are describing?
> 
> Usually furred or blocked down (like collar ties) in those areas, if I'm catching what you mean.
> Have only done like the pic once on a small dormer.
> ...


A wood beam would look good there .


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

How we have done it in this situation


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Finished product


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that a gas line up there in your pic walraven?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

dielectricunion said:


> Is that a gas line up there in your pic walraven?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Do it right and put collar ties in, every time I have seen board finished to the ridge the joint cracks. With no coat it will last longer but not forever imo


----------

